# Glory in the Cross! (Audio sermon)



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 21, 2020)

I highly recommend listening to Rom's @kodos sermon Glory in the Cross. You should find it encouraging to your soul, especially in times like the present.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

